# Adding A Habenero Chilli To A Gb



## Newbiebrewer (13/7/10)

GB recipe

I was gonna try a gb in the next couple of weeks and the recipe I am using (see recipe above) calls for a chilli, sliced with seeds in. Now the only chillis I have on atm are habeneros. So I was curious, how does the heat from the chillis remain in the beer, is it like eating the chilli raw, or does it mellow out?


----------



## QldKev (13/7/10)

Hughezy said:


> GB recipe
> 
> I was gonna try a gb in the next couple of weeks and the recipe I am using (see recipe above) calls for a chilli, sliced with seeds in. Now the only chillis I have on atm are habeneros. So I was curious, how does the heat from the chillis remain in the beer, is it like eating the chilli raw, or does it mellow out?



Not sure I would go the hab. I would try and find something not as hot. But realistically it will be in 23L of water, so the dilution ratio is down a bit. I wouldn't bee too worried.

QldKev


----------



## ~MikE (13/7/10)

add 10 of them, you know you want to 

i think it should be ok, just to echo - it IS 23L of stuff.


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/7/10)

Yes, the heat remains.. it would take months on months for habanero (if you should choose to incl. seeds and membrane) to mellow in the bottle/beer at which time the beer wouldn't exactly be fresh, but you wouldn't be tasting much anyway with a habanero hit. 

I absolutely love the flavour of habanero.. if you de-seed and remove the membrane, then rinse with cold water you may very well capture the flavour with minimal spicy heat (low scoville). That's what I'd do, anyway. 

I can't appreciate chili beer (as the chili dominates all other characteristics) with the exception of Rogue's Chipotle ale.. beautifully complimentary to the malt body, hops still detectable, etc. 

Hope helps and cheers
reVox


----------



## Muggus (13/7/10)

Hughezy said:


> GB recipe
> 
> I was gonna try a gb in the next couple of weeks and the recipe I am using (see recipe above) calls for a chilli, sliced with seeds in. Now the only chillis I have on atm are habeneros. So I was curious, how does the heat from the chillis remain in the beer, is it like eating the chilli raw, or does it mellow out?


Habernero, yeeehaaa!
Love 'em to bits, as I love my ginger beer to bits.
I have made a chilli ginger beer. Used 1 Birds Eye chilli, quite a hot little bastard, along with ~300g of fresh ginger root, and boiled them up for 15 min with my sugar before adding the kit. I processed the chilli, and ginger, before putting them in the pot...the fumes burnt my nasal passage! Hurt for a few minutes!

Anyway, the beer (22L batch) itself was VERY spicy. Got a bit of capsicumy flavour from the chilli, which was suprising considering I used one! And the heat was quite intense, took a while to get going going then BAM, the ginger contributed to it too. Kept a few bottles for a year or so, the heat did die down, but not that capsicum flavour, and i'm not a huge fan of that in my beers...and especially wine, but lets not get into that! :angry: 

If one tiny little birds eye is hot in 22L of beer, a habernero is gonna be dynamite! 
If I were to make another chilli beer, i'd consider using dried chill, just so I don't get that capsium flavour as dominant.


----------



## brettprevans (13/7/10)

I agree with Muggas

i made up a 23L GB using 2 or 3 (cant remember) regular small birdseye chillis from the ubermarket. seeds and all (oh and of course 2kg of ginger). there is enough heat in the resulting GB that you woudlnt want anymore. even with my FG of ~1020 (so plenty of sweetness left) its big. I love it but others have been a bit overpowered by it.

edit: the recipe for the 'from scratch' GB is here. you could PM gravityguru rto see how his GB compared to mine. he got to taste it a couple weeks back when i was in brisvegas


----------



## Newbiebrewer (13/7/10)

~MikE said:


> add 10 of them, you know you want to
> 
> i think it should be ok, just to echo - it IS 23L of stuff.



yeah give it to a few people I don't like :angry: . well could I leave out the chilli in this recipe without affecting the final product too much (just looking at the recipe, it might be a bit sweet, correct me if I'm wrong) 

CM; yeah looks good but ginger up here is about $18/kg a bit pricey if I get it wrong. However I will pm GravityGuru and get his thoughts.


----------



## bum (13/7/10)

reVox said:


> if you de-seed and remove the membrane, then rinse with cold water you may very well capture the flavour with minimal spicy heat (low scoville). That's what I'd do, anyway.


 
Gotta give a plus one for this one. Exactly what I intended to post after reading the OP. Uh, except for the scoville bit.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (13/7/10)

bum said:


> Gotta give a plus one for this one. Exactly what I intended to post after reading the OP. Uh, except for the scoville bit.



So there is a flavour from the chilli? I thought it just added heat


----------



## bum (13/7/10)

There are definitely different flavours between chilli varieties. But to be honest I haven't experimented with them enough in a GB to see if that difference translates.


----------



## Scruffy (14/7/10)

Someone mention chilli?


Can't see the point really. Personally, I'd keep it separate.

However, and if you can get them in Aus (I grow them) Ancho/Poblano or any of the Aji are my ingredient of choice, but in a darker beer - Cocoa & Ancho Chilli Smoked Porter anyone?, where the chocolaty fruity flavours come through. If you must, chilli in a chilled lager/cider should be sharper - like Habanero - maybe just capsaicin extract. The heat is in and around the membrane that holds the seeds to the pod, but if they're thrown whole into the fermenter earlyish, (like in a Chilli Vodka), the heat will come through eventually. For flavour I'm not sure store bought chilli (esp at Woolies or Coles) cut it, and their heat isn't consistent. But if you must, boil them, keep them in the water and add the lot (cooled) to the (secondary) fermenter, or add one chilli to each bottle, or boil up with your priming sugars, 

...and chillies, if not handled properly (boiled), will rot.

<<Edit>> typed too much.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/7/10)

Hughezy said:


> GB recipe
> 
> I was gonna try a gb in the next couple of weeks and the recipe I am using (see recipe above) calls for a chilli, sliced with seeds in. Now the only chillis I have on atm are habeneros. So I was curious, how does the heat from the chillis remain in the beer, is it like eating the chilli raw, or does it mellow out?


Sorry but GB is taken as a AKA Gryphon Brewing since 2001. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## Scruffy (14/7/10)

Oh yeah, _how does the heat from the chillies remian in beer..._ was the question!!

The main hotness in chillies is a compound called Capsaicin, (there's also dihydrocapsaicin (also as hot) and nordihydrocapsaicin (not so hot), and homodihydrocapsaicin (not so hot), and homocapsaicin (guess...!)).

Anyroad, it's not soluble in water. so drinking water to counteract an aggressive curry (for instance) won't help (it'll temporarily cool, if cold, but won't really help - casein in milk kind of breaks the concentration of capsaicin and washes it away from your pain receptors - I digress...).
Capsaicin is however very soluble in fats/oils and ...drum roll... ethanol.

So. pretty crap in non-alcohol booze then.


----------



## Swinging Beef (14/7/10)

Chilli with beer is awesome.
But chilli with beer is a bad combination.


----------



## 501 (14/7/10)

pepper spray beer. :icon_drool2: 

Problem with these suckers is you can't take em out? 

why not try a tiny strip or 2 in some of the bottles at bottling time, see if you like it / how hot etc etc.

Definitely agree with removing seeds and membranes from habaneros. you get to lick your fingers after. 

I disagree with having to boil the chilli/s, if they are clean, preferably homegrown ones. (ymmv, I did not see any rotting at 3-4 months in bottles). 


Scruffy said:


> ...and chillies, if not handled properly (boiled), will rot.


-Scruffy- this recipe is for like 7% alcohol? I agree with being careful habs are full of sugar and do rot, wanna prbly use the just ripe ones ? 

Have added 'inferno' birdseyes directly to stubbies on bottling, cleaned sanitised (paranoia) added whole one intact to each bottle. 
They are similar to the 'birdseyes' you buy in coles etc not true Thai mouse shit ones. The heat of these is prbly about 1/2 of a true prik kee noo. 

heat was evident by the time beer was carbonated, adventurous at 2-3 months. I prbly wouldn't keep the beer much longer than that. 

May be my weird tastes, I actually liked them in a robust malty and hoppy apa / aipa, in the original 'corona' style idea they were too overpowering.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/10)

i put my chillies into the primary fermentor and then kegged. no chilli went into the keg (well no solids anyway) and there is plenty of heat. i wouldnt bother with the bottling chilli. there were a few people a while back doing chilli cerveza and experimenting with putting chillis in the bottle. if your keen you can go searching AHB for the thread to see results.

I recon there was plenty of heat from the chilli in primary.


----------



## drsmurto (14/7/10)

Hughezy said:


> So there is a flavour from the chilli? I thought it just added heat



Orange habaneros have a wonderful passionfruit like aroma and a fruity taste right before they rape and pillage your tastebuds.

Orange habs are for my ringburner chicken(tm), they don't go anywhere near beer (although i didn't think to remove the seeds or membrane).

The one chilli beer i brewed was way back in the uni days and was a simple K&K with something like 10-12 birds eyes chopped up and dropped in the fermenter. Tasted terrible (vegetal) and was like liquid fire.


----------



## Katherine (14/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Orange habaneros have a wonderful passionfruit like aroma and a fruity taste right before they rape and pillage your tastebuds.
> 
> Orange habs are for my ringburner chicken(tm), they don't go anywhere near beer (although i didn't think to remove the seeds or membrane).
> 
> The one chilli beer i brewed was way back in the uni days and was a simple K&K with something like 10-12 birds eyes chopped up and dropped in the fermenter. Tasted terrible (vegetal) and was like liquid fire.



I've said this before one of my best k&k was a chilli and lime beer gee it was good successfully did a couple of them. I found the best way was just shucking the chillis into the fermenter. The AG one failed which hurt LOL. I think I tried to hard.

Anyhow :icon_offtopic: but Dr S can you please post recipe on Table thread for the ringburner chicken receipe please?


----------



## Scruffy (14/7/10)

501 said:


> pepper spray beer. :icon_drool2:
> 
> May be my weird tastes,



I've got a sauce you might be interested in...


----------



## 501 (14/7/10)

hehe sounds interesting / dangerous. 
:icon_drunk:


----------



## Scruffy (14/7/10)

Blair's 6am...

Cost me 250 English Pounds for 50g. 

I've opened the 3am...

I'm bringing Dave to the QLD Xmas in July...


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/10)

:icon_offtopic: 


Scruffy said:


> Blair's 6am...
> 
> Cost me 250 English Pounds for 50g.
> 
> ...


for a simple at home one - harrissa

edit: great link btw. love the bloodymary mixes


----------



## smilinggilroy (14/7/10)

Hi just read your post, although Im a newbie, the recipe that youre going to follow, IMO, looks kinda expensive and a bit over the top with all the extra spirits. Have just finished zinging up a GB kit and its now at drinking stage so can judge the result pretty well. I just sanitized the habanero (2) sliced them up and put straight into the fermenter. PM me if you want the recipe, it was a first attempt but worked well.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (14/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Sorry but GB is taken as a AKA Gryphon Brewing since 2001. :icon_cheers:
> GB



What's your %royalty every time someone uses GB, cause I don't mind paying

For me, I wouldn't really mind, but other people are gonna be tasting and I don't want to spotweld their tongues to their mouths. From other posts, the general concensus is to leave it out? and thanks scruffy I will looks out for that cultivar of chilli the next time I am planting. 

Smilinggilroy, I'm only doing it for the sake of doing it, it's sorta like having a really schmicko cake recipe when your cooking.


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

Hughezy said:


> From other posts, the general concensus is to leave it out?


 
It is really nice when you get the chilli just right and it sits under everything and just extends the tail of the ginger bite and you get a hint of chilli. You definitely don't want the chilli to be the star. I've made ones like that and it makes it hard to have a session on them. If you're worried about getting the balance right then just omit it - leaving it out won't turn a great GB to crap.


----------



## Silo Ted (14/7/10)

Habanero would be a good choice because they have a unique fruity taste that most other varieties lack. The only problem would be to get enough of the fruitiness in the beer without the heat, don't know if that's going to be possible.


----------



## bum (14/7/10)

You want some of the heat for sure. I little chilli bite works really nicely with the ginger's heat.


----------



## winkle (14/7/10)

Scruffy said:


> Blair's 6am...
> 
> Cost me 250 English Pounds for 50g.
> 
> ...



Youwho, scoundrel_rogue, Uncle Scruffy has some nice sauce for you to try  .


----------



## Newbiebrewer (14/7/10)

I might run a taste test this weekend see what works best, try red and orange, both de seeded and unseeded, maybe with unseeded just use the bottom half of the bell to test for heat.


----------



## 501 (14/7/10)

? lol


winkle said:


> Youwho, scoundrel_rogue, Uncle Scruffy has some nice sauce for you to try  .



Holy hell seems I'm a bit behind thanks for those links etc. 
That's mad 16million heat unit crystals etc ? 

Those sauces must be a life changing experience. 

^_^


----------



## Newbiebrewer (15/7/10)

501 said:


> ? lol
> 
> 
> Holy hell seems I'm a bit behind thanks for those links etc.
> ...



They let you see the future.....


----------



## Muggus (15/7/10)

501 said:


> Holy hell seems I'm a bit behind thanks for those links etc.
> That's mad 16million heat unit crystals etc ?
> 
> Those sauces must be a life changing experience.
> ...


Indeed, something with 16 million scoville units would definately change your life. 

Very quickly at that too... :blink:


----------

